# Detailed bank statement



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I would've posted it in the money zone but it's rather urgent

I use RBS's online banking, and £5.99 has come out of my account. It came out yesterday. Now this is a bit  as it means I've not enough for my insurance payment to come off on the 28th. I'll have to put more money in the bank tomorrow.

It just says 'POS' and there is no description.

Any way of finding out where it came from? I've cancelled my Spotify and Xbox direct debit type payments to prevent this from happening :wall:

Many thanks


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Ring them mate, there 24 hours


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

As above, ring them sometimes people just put silly amounts through before scamming it with a big amount. We usually find people put through odd amounts as a donation just to see if the card is still active


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

even over Christmas?

I'm just scared it might still be my xbox, I don't think I cancelled it. Because I'm not 18 I had to have someone over 18 set it up for me, it was my ex brother in-law who we now don't have any contact with. And I need his email to cancel it.


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

yup even over xmas..


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Also dont worry to much as the last resort your payment will probably go out, but you will get a direct debit no enough funds charge... (which can be expensive)


Also why dont you get someone to instant transfer to your account, and let you a bit of cash, if its natwest or rbs money will be instant in your account


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

It's alright, it doesn't come off till the 28th so on the 27th when the local one (still 6 bloody miles away) opens I'll put some cash into it.


----------



## Tim186 (Oct 18, 2009)

Tomorrow is still a public holiday, doubt they will be open?


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

As far as I'm aware most banks don't open Till Wednesday


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Tim186 said:


> Tomorrow is still a public holiday, doubt they will be open?


Only one way to find out and it would take less time than debating it on here.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

POS means point of sale.

so what have you bought for that amount, as usually, it's at cash desk and you have to enter your pin...

:thumb:


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

How did the money come out? Direct debit? Card payment chip & pin or card not present?

Just some advice for the future, i always keep receipts from cash machines & card purchases until the bank statement comes in and then i match them up & throw away. Anything i don't have a receipt for i can query.


----------



## chrisbal (Sep 12, 2010)

My local rbs is not open till Wednesday if it's a pos transaction it could be something from few days ago that you bought they don't always show straight away


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

They will give you a Emergency Over draft no doubt,just happened to me

£5 charge
£10 daily charge plus interest
All because i boobed transferred money to my savings account

I just called them up to say not happy even tho i know it was my fault and they are letting me off with the charges lol........

Lesson learnt


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

POS of point of sale (debit card transaction). The reason it is not showing up with the details of the retailer is because the transaction is "pending" so hasn't officially cleared. I bank with RBS as well and it will update usually within a couple of days with the ratailer but being the Xmas holidays it may take a little longer before it shows. Does sound like an XBox subscription or something. £5.99 is a common amount for XBox I find. If it has the 28th on it, then you should still be able to get money into the account by 12pm on the 28th to avoid any potential charges that you may incur.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

POS is point if sale. I.E a shop sale. But as said before call them..


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

when we process cards it takes 3-5 WORKING DAYS from date of transaction to settle into the store owners bank account and then appear on the online banking.

at the moment, I'll assume is what we call in the trade a "shadowed" transaction.
what this means is that you/someone has used your card in a store/online, and as soon as you try, the merchant services provider for the shop, put a claim to the money, hence the shadow, overnight in a batch process these transactions are then confirmed to have taken place, then the money gets officially drawn from your account to the merchant providers account, then another day later past onto the store owners account.

shadowing, usually stays on the account for 7days, just in case of a broadband fault etc where the batch transfer on a night can not be collected due to fault, this is to stop you overspending then when the merchant services try to collect monies the batch being bounced, incurring you charges.

if you/someone has made the transaction it will appear on your statement within 3-5days, if not the money will be added back to your available balance after a 7day term.

if you have made the transaction and then the shop has a fault with the batch and cant be uploaded within 7days and the money still goes back onto your card for you to be able to spend, the store has upto 6 months to resubmit the batch and claim moneys. so you cant go into the shop and kick off as you have legally spent the monies and the store is entitled to collect up to 6 months later although its usually 3-5 WORKING DAYS

HTH

Daz,

If you need any more info drop me a PM and i might be able to shed some more light onto it so to speak.


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

I'd say its xbox - mine is £5.99 each month and goes through as a debit card transaction on my statement.


----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> It's alright, it doesn't come off till the 28th so on the 27th when the local one (still 6 bloody miles away) opens I'll put some cash into it.


Can you not transfer some money online? between accounts! that way it is usually instant! just a thought :thumb: works for me


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

alan_mcc said:


> even over Christmas?
> 
> I'm just scared it might still be my xbox, I don't think I cancelled it. Because I'm not 18 I had to have someone over 18 set it up for me, it was my ex brother in-law who we now don't have any contact with. And I need his email to cancel it.


Did you ring Xbox customer services to cancel the subscription? If not then you havent cancelled it as thats the only way to do it.


----------

